# most humane way to put an animal down?



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

we have a 15 year old cat who has not stopped throwing up for the last 2 weeks. We are going to put her down soon. She hates cars, vets, and other people so we want to do it ourselves. What is the most humane way? Please let us know.

Brad

p.s. please do not think bad of us for doing it ourselves. I just hate to see her go being stressed out in the vets office.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Our vet will sometimes do housecalls. See if you can find one that will help you.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

My vet will come to the house.
However, if the cat is that miserable, the trip/visit etc is not that big of a deal.


----------



## DucterJim (Mar 17, 2007)

If you can't find a vet to come out or friend to help you. A twenty-two rifle and shot into brain will put your cat down quickly.


----------



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

Put the cat in a large bag and attach the bag to the exhaust of your car. Real quick, and its a cat right?


----------



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

BTW, that was a bad joke although I know an old timer that does just that.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sorry about your cat. Twice I've considered doing the same. I can't shoot a gun where I live but figured a sledge hammer would provide absolute certainty of instant death despite being messy. In each case when the time came, I had the vet do it instead. I used to have a vet who came to my house for such services. Now I have to take the animal in. By the time they're ready, they don't really notice.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Sent you a pm.

(Others should consider doing the same).

ml


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

txgsp said:


> we have a 15 year old cat who has not stopped throwing up for the last 2 weeks. We are going to put her down soon. She hates cars, vets, and other people so we want to do it ourselves. What is the most humane way? Please let us know.
> 
> Brad
> 
> p.s. please do not think bad of us for doing it ourselves. I just hate to see her go being stressed out in the vets office.


Vet, housecall... Only way to go...


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

If you call the vet I feel certain you can find one that will make a housecall. It is a bad situation and I am very sorry. Most vets probably don't want you in the waiting room with new puppies and kittens and new owners. Other options although humane are going to cause you to second guess yourself later. Have it done by a professional and relieve yourself of this small responsibilty. The grieving is bad enough with a beloved long time pet to add anything else to the mix.

Only an opinion so take it for what it is worth
My condolences
Mark L


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

DucterJim said:


> If you can't find a vet to come out or friend to help you. A twenty-two rifle and shot into brain will put your cat down quickly.


Not always.

I know someone who did this with a small, geriatric pet dog. It was anything but quick. He still has nightmares about the experience. (I'll leve the details out as he described it.)

Really not a good idea for someone who is asking publicly because they want to spare their old buddy the stress of one more trip to the vet.


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

A vet once told me the best way to transport a frighten cat is in a pillow case. It is the method I have used many times. Even the wildest "barn" cat will settle down in a few moments. 

After the cat is in the case, twist the opening and secure it with a heavy rubber band. Place the cat on the floor of the car. 

Once at the vet, you can allow the cat to poke out it's head but you can hold on without risking caught by a claw and gloves are a good idea.



Georgia


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Not always.
> 
> I know someone who did this with a small, geriatric pet dog. It was anything but quick. He still has nightmares about the experience. (I'll leve the details out as he described it.)



Chris, you and I could have been talking to the same person if he was in WA. Not the way to do it at all. 

txgsp: Any chance your vet would give you a dose of sedative for the trip, if the trip is necessary?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_euthanasia


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

DucterJim said:


> If you can't find a vet to come out or friend to help you. A twenty-two rifle and shot into brain will put your cat down quickly.





D. Province said:


> Put the cat in a large bag and attach the bag to the exhaust of your car. Real quick, and its a cat right?


Would you have done either one with Sophia?

Didn't _think_ so regards,

kg


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

A sedative and then a trip to the vet....

Angie


----------



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

to answer your question, find a vet that makes house calls. If your vet doesn't make house calls for this kind of event, find a new vet. Very sorry about your situation.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> Chris, you and I could have been talking to the same person if he was in WA. Not the way to do it at all.
> 
> txgsp: Any chance your vet would give you a dose of sedative for the trip, if the trip is necessary?


The guy that I know is an East Coaster and it was several years ago.

I think it still haunts him.

Chris


----------



## jensworkinglabs (Feb 5, 2008)

Used to work for at a veterinary hospital. Every vet there was more than willing to make a house call in a situation like that. I don't think you'd have much trouble finding one willing to do it, may charge you a house call, but that would be the least of my concerns...spare the old cat some dignity.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Im lucky my vet comes out for these situations... I hope nobody else publicly posts anything about 'How to's On this board-the AR Wackoes already probably monitor our site and something like this is the last thing we want them to read about! 
My vet is very compassionate, and tears up with me when we say goodbye to someone-These are dogs he's seen time and time again through good health to bad, so he knows the whole story and knows why I dont want to bring them in. I'm Very lucky he comes out for me-
Best of luck-its never easy to say goodbye.....


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Have a vet do it. Like said before take them to the vet I'm sure it won't mind or ask them to come out.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds stupid , but i never even thought to ask the vet to come out.I am sure he will.


----------



## LSpann (Oct 1, 2007)

txgsp said:


> we have a 15 year old cat who has not stopped throwing up for the last 2 weeks. We are going to put her down soon. She hates cars, vets, and other people so we want to do it ourselves. What is the most humane way? Please let us know.
> 
> Brad
> 
> p.s. please do not think bad of us for doing it ourselves. I just hate to see her go being stressed out in the vets office.


Brad,
First of all I am not a vet but I have euthanized a few cats over the years. I have found that the best tool for this chore is a slingblade, some people call it a kaiserblade, but I call it a slingblade. It's a tool with a wooden handle and sharp piece of metal on the end. The piece of metal is kinda shaped like a bananner and sharp on one side. 
The last cat I euthanized was my neighbor's cat "Jesse" and he was on my front porch having his way with my cat. Anyway, I heard all the commotion on the front porch so I walked around the yard so I could see what was going on. There he was, Jesse, on top of my cat having his way with her. So I took the slingblade, some people call it a kaiserblade, but I call it a slingblade and I hit Jesse in the neck with it and knocked him off of my cat. Well my cat looked at me as if to say "what did you hit Jesse fer?" I guess my cat didn't mind what Jesse was doing to her. Well I just saw red! So I took the slingblade, some people call it a kaiserblade, but I call it a slingblade, and I hit my cat in the neck with it. Plumb near cut her head off. That's all I have to say about that.

LSpann


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

I know someone that has her vet give her a med for sedation and transports the animal to the vet pretty zonked out. 

When we PTS our 12 year old Lab last summer  he was already on pain meds because of the cancer and was in some serious pain so I doubled him up on the tramadol to keep him somewhat comfortable until we could get to the vet. He quieted down a bit. My vet is nice in that they scheduled us during a quiet part of the day. 

My mother's cat was 17. dragging a back leg, and skin and bones when I said "Look Mom we have to do it". Of couse she was an evil cat. She scratched up 2 of the techs before she was sedated enough for them to administer the drug. They ended up charging us $117 for a cat euthanasia.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

LSpann,

I don't know what you hoped to accomplish with that response, but I hope it gets you banned.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Does anyone else find this thread offensive? Is this what we want to teach our children, ie:; cutting cats throats, shooting animals in the head, etc.? 

I really thought people on RTF valued their animals more than that.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Mike Tome said:


> LSpann,
> 
> I don't know what you hoped to accomplish with that response, but I hope it gets you banned.


Totally agree.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure that is a quote with a few changed words to the movie. Not that makies it any better but I think it is.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> Does anyone else find this thread offensive? Is this what we want to teach our children, ie:; cutting cats throats, shooting animals in the head, etc.?
> 
> I really thought people on RTF valued their animals more than that.


I too find it extremely offensive, particularly LSpann's post about the cats. I know I don't have to read it, but still, gotta be a line somewhere.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Brad, 

So sorry your long time pet is having so much trouble. I hope your vet will come out and kindly euthanize her for you. My parents recently put down our 17 year old Sheltie and the vet did it after hours so the clinic would be quiet for them. If your vet won't come out maybe you could sedate her and go to the clinic after hours. 

My condolences to your family and I want to tell you I am shocked by some of the responses in this thread. People should have the decency to lay off of some subjects. The euthanizing of a pet is never something to laugh at.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Even though I adore cats I still love a good cat joke. But these were not good cat jokes and most especially since txgsp was asking a very serious question about a loved family member.
Brad, in answer to your question the vet came to our house and it made things easier for my cat and me.
I am so sorry about your kitty. 
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Does anyone else find this thread offensive? Is this what we want to teach our children, ie:; cutting cats throats, shooting animals in the head, etc.?
> 
> I really thought people on RTF valued their animals more than that.


I don't find the intent of the thread offensive at all. An RTFer came to the board in a time of need and asked for some advice. Much of what he received was in the spirit of providing assistance. As much as many would not like to think about it, a bullet been used many times in the interest of compassion. Perhaps not the best method, as Chris A. points out, but never-the-less, sometimes used effectively.

What LSpann quoted, whether from a movie or not, is at the very least insensitive and more likely just plain mean.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay, you're right, not the intent of the thread, but some of the responses, just plain ugly.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Our dogs and cats don't live as long as we do. Putting them down at some point is a question we'll all face. It is an appropriate subject for the RTF.

I feel that it's a vet visit in the city and a bullet in the brain in the country. 

Chris and Windy Canyon I'm sorry your friends had a bad experience.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I think there was some good info. Especially about the problems that can happen with shooting. I also know a guy who thought it would be the best way and wound up screwing it up. NOT GOOD.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

I know a few ranchers and a couple of ******** who think that anyone that spends $$ to do a job they can do themselves is plum crazy, and one fellow who is alittle rough who feels he owes to his pets to be the one that does it.

I could never bring myself to put a pet down by any means other than injection, and I don't think it could be me doing it - I'm crying too damn hard when it gets to that point so see straight.

I do think the 'jokes' about cats and what many would perceive as less than the most humane means of euthanization are out of place here - there are some younger folks who read this, and although I'm not one of 'em, there are plenty of folks that love their cats as much as any of us love their dogs, and making inflammatory remarks doesn't really help the poster or anyone else...


----------



## LSpann (Oct 1, 2007)

Mike Tome said:


> LSpann,
> 
> I don't know what you hoped to accomplish with that response, but I hope it gets you banned.


Folks, the last time I checked, this was a *Retriever training forum*, not a do-it-yourself cat uthanization forum. 

I have numerous questions which I would very much like answers to, however, if my questions aren't retriever training related then I will abstain from asking them here on the RTF.

If I offended anyone with my rendition of the movie Slingblade, oh well. 

Want to ban me? Boo hoo I am in tears.  

If anyone wishes to speak to me personally then P.M. me and I'll give you my number, heck I'll even give you my toll free number so that it won't cost you anything to call me.

LSpann


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

LSpann said:


> I've been registered here for a few months but really never post anything, just search the archives and read all the interesting posts.
> 
> My name is Lonnie Spann and I live in NW Alabama. I have 2 labs and a Boykin. My oldest dog, Jack, is 15 months old and just received his HR title last weekend. I will be running him in finished at the SOWEGA Hunting Retriever Club's Spring hunt test tomorrow and Sunday. I will also be running Jack in the Mobile Amateur Retriever Club's Spring field trial next weekend.
> 
> ...


Wow, the first time you posted on RTF in March of this year, you kinda sounded like a nice guy. How wrong we were.

Brad, sorry you had to listen to his garbage when you obviously have a tough decision to make.

Melanie


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

edit delete


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It's a forum for people to discuss whatever they choose, bud. If you don't want to participate in a discussion about the humane euthanization of a cat, then _don't participate_. It's NOT a hard choice to make.

'Course, if your goal was to come off as a boorish, less-than-amateur comedian, then you succeeded quite admirably....and good luck getting answers to your "retriever questions" from now on, Mr. Thoughtful.

Good to know where *your* *"heart"* is regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

LSpann said:


> Folks, the last time I checked, this was a *Retriever training forum*, not a do-it-yourself cat uthanization forum.
> 
> I have numerous questions which I would very much like answers to, however, if my questions aren't retriever training related then I will abstain from asking them here on the RTF.
> 
> ...


LSpann,

You're confusing me buddy. You're stating that since this is a Retriever Training Forum, you're going to avoid asking any questions that are not retreiver training related. I get that part completely.

But I'm not sure how this line of thinking relates to someone else asking a question about the "Most Humane WAy to put an Animal Down". 

Among all the nonsense that folks have competitively whizzed over recently, one thing we surely can all agree upon is that one day, if we are lucky, we outlive our faithful animals and frequently it is our call as to when and how they depart this life.

I don't get why you will avoid asking questions that are not retriever training related, and yet you want to justify making jokes like this in a context where someone clearly is troubled and is seeking valid suggestions on euthanization options.

This is not my pet that I posted about, and I've not gotten any complaints from the guy who posted the question. But I can tell you that if I had posted this question, and someone responded with your situationally inappropriate "joke", I'd probably feel crummy. Heck, I read your response, and I'm not involved and it kinda made me feel sick.

I'll asking you publicly, what I'm sure you will find to be a reasonable request. Will you please use your humor in more appropriate context here in the future? 


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

LSpann said:


> Folks, the last time I checked, this was a *Retriever training forum*, not a do-it-yourself cat uthanization forum.
> 
> I have numerous questions which I would very much like answers to, however, if my questions aren't retriever training related then I will abstain from asking them here on the RTF.
> 
> ...


It *is *a retriever training forum, but a quick perusal of the threads in the forum will show you that a wide range of topics are covered here... do you need a course in public socialization to realize that when someone posts about the death of a valued pet, dog, cat, or parakeet, you don't post a bunch of insensitive bloody gore. Save that for your GDG review of the movie if you must. 

Then, to come on here and give us an "Oh well".... nice guy.

The thing is, if you ask a serious retriever question, I'm sure the folks on the forum are nice enough that they'll try to give you some good solid advice, even tho, apparently you're a ...... whoops... sorry Chris, that was almost a personal attack.

Good luck with your dog.... hope you don't face his death any time soon.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Not always.
> 
> I know someone who did this with a small, geriatric pet dog. It was anything but quick. He still has nightmares about the experience. (I'll leve the details out as he described it.)
> 
> Really not a good idea for someone who is asking publicly because they want to spare their old buddy the stress of one more trip to the vet.


I have probably used the .22 on more trapped skunks than anyone on this board. Agreed, not always a quick or clean as you would like.

Hopefully a vet will make a housecall.


----------



## duk4me77 (Mar 24, 2008)

Man, I posted a joke about custom breeding yesterday and felt bad about it. As a man who's main focus is animal husbandry I feel that an apology is in order to the original thread poster.

You might not like cats but being callous and insensitive is not showing much human kindness. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris wrote:
But I can tell you that if I had posted this question, and someone responded with your situationally inappropriate "joke", I'd probably feel crummy. Heck, I read your response, and I'm not involved and it kinda made me feel sick.

I'll asking you publicly, what I'm sure you will find to be a reasonable request. Will you please use your humor in more appropriate context here in the future? 


Sorry, but I disagree.

When you make public a serious personal issue unrelated to the subject of a discussion board, you are inviting opinions from the serious to the ridiculous. You can't expect to control people expressing opinions, ideas or humor, that is at the edges of social acceptiblility.
Personally, I laughed when I read the Slingblade quote.
But then, maybe I'm sick.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Mike Tome said:


> LSpann,
> 
> I don't know what you hoped to accomplish with that response, but I hope it gets you banned.


Yeah, was that necessary? Holy cow! SOme people...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Scott Adams said:


> Chris wrote:
> But I can tell you that if I had posted this question, and someone responded with your situationally inappropriate "joke", I'd probably feel crummy. Heck, I read your response, and I'm not involved and it kinda made me feel sick.
> 
> I'll asking you publicly, what I'm sure you will find to be a reasonable request. Will you please use your humor in more appropriate context here in the future?
> ...


Scott, you're not the only one.

I had another couple guys PM me that they laughed too. But if you can try to put yourself in the shoes of the guy who started it, you can probably see how it might not feel too cool.

I had a good chat with LSpann live last night. He sounds like a good guy.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

Chris


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Lonnie can take the heat by himself but in his defense. What is the standard of conduct on a post asking for the best way to kill a cat. I initially politely recommended a vet house call which it seems can easily be arranged. I haven't noticed the same backlash from the other suggestions. A .22 can be messy and a poor shot could be nonfatal. Not something I would want to try in such an emotional state. Putting the cat in a garbage bag and hooking it up to the exhaust. No trauma there especially after the cat tears through the bag. Or my personal favorite the sledgehammer. Actually if you swing it hard enough and hit the right place little can go wrong. If we are signing up for sensitivity training it seems a lot of posters are going to the same class.
Not bashing simply a different viewpoint
Mark L.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

fishduck said:


> Lonnie can take the heat by himself but in his defense. What is the standard of conduct on a post asking for the best way to kill a cat. I initially politely recommended a vet house call which it seems can easily be arranged. I haven't noticed the same backlash from the other suggestions. A .22 can be messy and a poor shot could be nonfatal. Not something I would want to try in such an emotional state. Putting the cat in a garbage bag and hooking it up to the exhaust. No trauma there especially after the cat tears through the bag. Or my personal favorite the sledgehammer. Actually if you swing it hard enough and hit the right place little can go wrong. If we are signing up for sensitivity training it seems a lot of posters are going to the same class.
> Not bashing simply a different viewpoint
> Mark L.


Points well taken.

I'm just not sure I want to know anyone who is CAPABLE of doing ANY of those things.

Just sayin'......

kg


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

fishduck said:


> Lonnie can take the heat by himself but in his defense. What is the standard of conduct on a post asking for the best way to kill a cat. I initially politely recommended a vet house call which it seems can easily be arranged. I haven't noticed the same backlash from the other suggestions. A .22 can be messy and a poor shot could be nonfatal. Not something I would want to try in such an emotional state. Putting the cat in a garbage bag and hooking it up to the exhaust. No trauma there especially after the cat tears through the bag. Or my personal favorite the sledgehammer. Actually if you swing it hard enough and hit the right place little can go wrong. If we are signing up for sensitivity training it seems a lot of posters are going to the same class.
> Not bashing simply a different viewpoint
> Mark L.


I know not everyone feels the same way about cats.... that's a given. But, the original post was by an RTFer who has been here a while, posted in various threads, and was looking for a humane way to euthanize a treasured pet.

So, let's replace "cat" with "dog". Would we have seen the same responses making lite of his situation or providing gorey recommendations? I think not. Put yourselves in the original poster's shoes and think about asking for suggestions about your beloved dog. JMHO....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

K G said:


> I'm just not sure I want to know anyone who is CAPABLE of doing ANY of those things.
> 
> Just sayin'......


I have to agree.


----------



## LSpann (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Personally, deep down inside, I don't feel like I could ever euthanize a dearly beloved pet that had been in my family for 15 years! Whether it be a cat, dog, ferret, raccoon, monkey, snake, iguana, etc. If I am ever faced with the decision to euthanize a pet of 15 years I can assure you that it will have to be done by my vet and I will not be present. That is something I would not want to see. 

Personally, and I may be way off course here, I believe that anyone contemplating taking the life of their precious pet of 15 years wouldn't be too offended by my original response to this thread. Txgsp's post very well could be interpreted as saying "okay guys the cat I've owned for 15 years has been sick for two weeks so I guess I'll take him out behind the house and kill him. How would you suggest that I do it?"

There were several responses to my post, all from people putting their $.02 in concerning their opinions about me and my post. I haven't heard from txgsp (the originator of this thread). I didn't try to offend txgsp. I could have suggested, electrocution, dynamite, heavy machinery, a chainsaw, a framing hammer, etc. I can think of many ways to euthanize a small animal the size of a cat. Although my post was done tongue-in-cheek I realize that many of the RTFers that read my post were offended. I'm offended almost every night when I watch the local news! I didn't intend to offend anyone.

As for those of you who have sent me p.m.'s and made statements about "if it was your *dog*", or "what if it was your pet", etc. and implying that I am insensitive, boorish, etc. You are somewhat corect. I admit that I am mean, uncouth in manners or appearance. Boorish and I exhibit rudeness of manner due to insensitiveness to others' feelings and unwillingness to be agreeable. I am also churlish and demonstrate surliness, unresponsiveness, and ungraciousness. I have also been loutish and displayed ignorance or stupidity, ungainliness, and often have a propensity for absurd antics.

Nope, I've never been faced with the decision that txgsp is faced with, but if I am I won't be on the RTF, or any other internet forum, asking for suggestions.

Although not faced with txgsp's decision, I was faced with the decision of taking away life support from a dear loved-one who was involved in a tragic accident and left in a comatose state. So until a few of you do-gooders have walked a mile in my shoes, keep your personal attacks against me to yourself or contact me via p.m. We can air our dirty laundry in private.

Don't worry about hurting my feelings, I'm a thick-skinned defense attorney and no one single person on the RTF could even come close to what I have to deal with on an almost daily basis. I just feel like if anyone on here wishes to address me personally it should be done in private.

With kindest personal regards, I am,
Lonnie Spann


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

My biggest problem with your post is that you can quote verbatim that much of the movie Slingblade from memory. That is SICK SICK SICK!!!!
Mark L.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

LSpann said:


> I'm a thick-skinned defense attorney
> Lonnie Spann



Lonnie, say no more. We understand now.....


/Paul


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

What makes me ill are peolple that give the impression that they are apologizing yet continuing to make their case. Chris has very kindly and appropriately asked for this to cease.....why not just try that...



Tim


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

> Personally, and I may be way off course here, I believe that anyone contemplating taking the life of their precious pet of 15 years wouldn't be too offended by my original response to this thread. Txgsp's post very well could be interpreted as saying "okay guys the cat I've owned for 15 years has been sick for two weeks so I guess I'll take him out behind the house and kill him. How would you suggest that I do it?"


I'm sorry but I don't see it the same way. My own parents called me when our dog of 17 years was clearly at the end to see if there was a humane way to overdose her at home so she could just go to sleep on her pillow instead of dying on a cold vet's table surrounded by strangers. 

This was how I took the thread. 

I never thought his intention was "I'd like to violently kill my pet will you give me suggestions", but rather I want my old friend to die at home in comfort and in peace with no fear because she HATES the vet and is fearful of cars. I don't want her last day to be fearful and my last memory of her to be that way. Can I give her a certain amount of ambien, human pain killer, etc to just put her peacefully to sleep? 

That was how I took his post based on my family's personal experience with it. 

In the end I did suggest that mom and dad take Kelsey to the vet because we were afraid we wouldn't give her the right dosage and just make things worse. If I knew that a certain amount of human drugs would have done it peacefully I would have absolutely suggested that and let her die with all of us around her in her own comfort zone.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

LSpann said:


> I was faced with the decision of taking away life support from a dear loved-one who was involved in a tragic accident and left in a comatose state. So until a few of you do-gooders have walked a mile in my shoes, keep your personal attacks against me to yourself or contact me via p.m. We can air our dirty laundry in private.
> 
> ........I'm a thick-skinned defense attorney and no one single person on the RTF could even come close to what I have to deal with on an almost daily basis. I just feel like if anyone on here wishes to address me personally it should be done in private.


 
I've had to make the decision of taking life support away on two parents, so I have walked in your shoes. Typically, that life experience makes one more compassionate, not less. And I, also, am a thick-skinned defense attorney. But, I wouldn't have thought about making the post you did, to someone who was obviously troubled and reached out to people on RTF. You made your senseless post public, but yet you want the courtesy of people addressing you in private. Please.

I think we need to let this very disturbing thread go.


----------



## LSpann (Oct 1, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> I've had to make the decision of taking life support away on two parents, so I have walked in your shoes. Typically, that life experience makes one more compassionate, not less. And I, also, am a thick-skinned defense attorney. But, I wouldn't have thought about making the post you did, to someone who was obviously troubled and reached out to people on RTF. You made your senseless post public, but yet you want the courtesy of people addressing you in private. Please.
> 
> I think we need to let this very disturbing thread go.


Then practice what you preach Counselor and please refrain from making additional comments.

Off to have my lunch of potted meat and sodey crackers,
LSpann


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

LSpann said:


> Then practice what you preach Counselor and please refrain from making additional comments.
> 
> Off to have my lunch of potted meat and sodey crackers,
> LSpann


What was he preaching???


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

You'll never bump into a good defense attorney that doesn' t want to rebut every remark made, even those in agreement with his cause - 'tis the nature of the beast to need to get the last word - I think it's becasue defense attorneys work on billable hours and not on contingency... 

(disclaimer - the above was meant as a little good-natured ribbing and is neither meant to demean any individual attorney nor any group of attorneys. The above statement does not reperesent the opinion of RTF management, nor shall the fact that RTF management or moderators do not delete this post imply endorsement)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

spaightlabs said:


> a good defense attorney



That is like Jumbo Shrimp....doesnt make much sense.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

slidinstar said:


> What was he preaching???


It should read, What was SHE preaching???? 

And the answer is Nothing, as LSPANN is well aware.


----------



## LSpann (Oct 1, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> It should read, What was SHE preaching????
> 
> And the answer is Nothing, as LSPANN is well aware.


Funny, kinda reminds me of the song "A Boy Named Sue"... only this would be "A Man Named Susan".:lol:

LSpann


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> That is like Jumbo Shrimp....doesnt make much sense.


Unless you need him (her) and she(he)'s working for you.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Unless you need him (her) and she(he)'s working for you.


And I love jumbo shrimp too.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

The OP has gotten some very good advice....call your vet and ask to have your pet euthanized at home.

Some comments lately on this and other threads have me shaking my head. It's got to be the hot weather or all the rain in some areas or "something" that is affecting RTF posters. 

I can't imagine anyone, especially members of the RTF family, that would not show compassion to a fellow member who is facing having to make the decision to euthanize their pet...whether it be a dog, cat, bird, etc. Makes no difference the species...it is a beloved pet.

Please let this thread go.

Thanks,


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> It should read, What was SHE preaching????
> 
> And the answer is Nothing, as LSPANN is well aware.


Sorry....I should have read all the way down to your name....didn't think women had thick skin.

Tim


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

slidinstar said:


> Sorry....I should have read all the way down to your name....didn't think women had thick skin.
> 
> Tim


You develop it Tim, when you're a Cook County, Chicago, Illinois trial lawyer...  The animals/dogs are my outlet into "Nice."


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I've never met Susan (JusticeDog), but I have to say that, based upon her posts, I have the utmost respect for her both as a "dog person" and just an empathic human being. I don't understand AT ALL why this thread has turned into an opportunity for some to showcase their lack of maturity and communication skills-both in their treatment of Susan and their total lack of compassion for someone who is grieving the impending loss of an animal that they cherish.

Sad, Sad, Sad-

M


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> And I love jumbo shrimp too.


Prawns...... and Thai Chilli Oil grilled slowly for 20 - 30 minutes..... I will have to get some tonight while picking up brisket on sale $1.25 per # at Reasor's.


----------



## duk4me77 (Mar 24, 2008)

TXGSP,

You have shown a ton of class. Much more than I think I could have under the circumstances with some of the post. Hang in there and remember the good times.

Best Regards,

Tim


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike Tome said:


> I know not everyone feels the same way about cats.... that's a given. But, the original post was by an RTFer who has been here a while, posted in various threads, and was looking for a humane way to euthanize a treasured pet.
> 
> So, let's replace "cat" with "dog". Would we have seen the same responses making lite of his situation or providing gorey recommendations? I think not. Put yourselves in the original poster's shoes and think about asking for suggestions about your beloved dog. JMHO....


Ummmmm If my dog or a cat or my cat(if i had one) hurt my daughter in any way the animal CAT or DOG would be on a plate!


----------



## depittydawg (Apr 20, 2010)

Brad Overstreet said:


> we have a 15 year old cat who has not stopped throwing up for the last 2 weeks. We are going to put her down soon. She hates cars, vets, and other people so we want to do it ourselves. What is the most humane way? Please let us know.
> 
> Brad
> 
> p.s. please do not think bad of us for doing it ourselves. I just hate to see her go being stressed out in the vets office.


Ask your vet for some tranquilizers. She will be knocked out and not stressed about anything. Then take her in and let the vet do it. We had to put our 14 year old dog down last fall. It was very peaceful. And tranquilizers were used.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

*This is a thread from July, 2008.*


----------

